# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Anecdote cocasse: des ingnieurs rseaux veulent redmarrer un routeur en dconnect via le rseau

## sekaijin

Cela remonte aux annes 1990. 
Une antenne  Sophia d'une grosse entreprise avait son rseau local avec un serveur Yellow pages et tout ce qu'il faut.
Mais ce serveur local dpendait de ressources situes  Paris.
Le raccordement via un rseau priv (pas virtuel) se faisait via deux liaisons physiques une nominale et une de secours. De plus au cas o les deux tombent en panne en mme temps un agrgat de liaisons  Numeris (tlphone numrique de l'poque) devait prendre le relais.

Le tous entirement pilot de puis Paris.
Et arriva la panne. Malheureusement le second routeur ne parvint pas  tablir la liaison et la connexion Numris ne dmarra pas.

L'antenne tait isole. Du coup le serveur Yellow pages ne rpondait plus aux besoins local trop occup  essayer de trouver sa ressource. 
Bref la catastrophe. 

les ingnieurs locaux ne pouvaient pas relancer les routeurs faute d'en avoir le contrle (pilot depuis Paris)
l'appel  l'quipe de Paris s'est sold par une rponse laconique

"Nous avons autre chose  faire que de discuter avec vous. On essaie de reprendre la main sur vos routeurs pour les relancer!"

 ::mrgreen:: 

A+JYT

----------

